
Google Calendar Nightmare Release - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/22/google-calendar-nightmare-release/
======
jey
So this guy is bitching that "public" means "public"? Yawn.

On the other hand, as a practical matter, Google is supposed to look out for
its users. I still bet that this is a pretty small fraction of the userbase
that's treating "public" as "semi-private", so we can't just say that "Google
is ignoring the welfare of its users".

------
b00radley
Tempest, meet teapot.

Did you know that if you publish your yahoo mail password on geocities, it's
PUBLIC, and people can SEARCH for it?!

Do a general search for people who post passwords on the web, and then talk to
me about how this story about Google Calendar even makes any sense.

